# should the we be edited on our language



## lotus27 (Jul 14, 2011)

hi all i posted earlier and had to comment on my problem as o what the **** do i do now , this term or discription of what im feeling has been changed ,NOT HAPPY JAN this is a aussie term.how can i disscuse how my wife likes sex anal or loves a good blow job but we cant say **** im scared of the situation im in.interested will my **** words be left in or left as**** wot a double standard.?????????


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

What?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

How is it a "double standard?" And for whom?

All across the word curse words get turned into this: ****.

It's not specific to one person. Everyone gets censored if it's a bad word.

The one word that always cracks me up on here is:

****tail.

Example: "I am going to meet my girlfriends later at happy hour for ****tails."

Edit yourself so that you can tell your story. And if decide you don't want to edit yourself or it's too much for you, then try posting at another forum where you are more comfortable.


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> What?


Right?!

LOL.


----------



## lotus27 (Jul 14, 2011)

this wil cause a **** load of unhappy people you cant say ****off ****you or your a ****witt you must be a american web site so detatched frm the rest of the real FREE world GROW UP


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

Sure I can. Watch this....

Fu(k off fk you. Your a fk Witt.

Don't worry about the web site, mate. Just work with it. Getting the advise you need trumps the site word filter.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Right?!
> 
> LOL.


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I just snorted my coffee. Ouch.


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

c0cktail


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Right?!
> 
> LOL.


WTF ... UFB

ROTFLMAO

This BTSOOM.

It's all crunk.


----------



## alphaomega (Nov 7, 2010)

BTSOOM?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Omg! FML
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> BTSOOM?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


IKR?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

pidge70 said:


> Omg! FML
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Wait....what's FML? lol


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

F*ck my life


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

lotus27 said:


> this wil cause a **** load of unhappy people you cant say ****off ****you or your a ****witt *you must be a american web site so detatched frm the rest of the real FREE world GROW UP*


Haha . I love when trolls don't last longer than 10 posts. But...he would have been fun to play with at least...




Entropy3000 said:


> c0cktail


Yeah I've tried it that way... but still don't know what BTSOOM means... 'splain yo'self!



pidge70 said:


> IKR?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am amused that I knew what you meant, Pidge! :rofl:


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

I agree that any words to be considered taboo is dumb- the fact we even call them "curse" words ascribes to old superstition that certain words have a mysterious power that can doom us. The fact that society has deemed it inappropriate is another matter and you can't buck the trend amongst strangers.

To me it's all about context- if my wife hits her thumb with a hammer and screams a "bad word" I will not be offended- to be honest I wouldn't even care if my kid did it. (I've explained to my older child the difference and that if he uses language like that in a place where it isn't acceptable then he's on his own.) But if my wife in anger actually told me to "go **** myself" or "**** you" then I would be offended. But not because she used a bad word but the meaning behind the words is offensive. She could have used a plethora of haughty taughty words to describe the same feeling and I would still take offense.


All that said, however, this is the rule of the board. You are essentially a guest and if you wish to stay then you have to follow the protocols. Personally, I don't agree with the policy but too bad for me and if I try to circumvent it then the operators have every right to ban me or delete the posts, it's their board.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha . I love when trolls don't last longer than 10 posts. But...he would have been fun to play with at least...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It helps having a teenage daughter....lmfao!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

oh dude, I'm only 24 and it seriously took someone getting angry and posting an anti-text speak facebook status for me to know what smh was..

I can't even come up with an idea of what btsoom means


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

^ What is "smh"



pidge70 said:


> It helps having a teenage daughter....lmfao!


:rofl: 

My niece is a teen and yesterday she said something to me like "OMG, I'll TTY" and I told her "Must you always speak in acronyms?" 

She gave me The Look. Kids these days!


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> oh dude, I'm only 24 and it seriously took someone getting angry and posting an anti-text speak facebook status for me to know what smh was..
> 
> I can't even come up with an idea of what btsoom means


http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=btsoom


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> Haha . I love when trolls don't last longer than 10 posts. But...he would have been fun to play with at least...



well I wouldn't call him a troll but someone who is upset over their current situation- http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...ver-been-better-but-i-know-she-having-ea.html and decided to overreact to a silly thing like a curse filter


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

Jellybeans said:


> ^ What is "smh"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The urban dictionary is useful -> Urban Dictionary: smh


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

alphaomega said:


> BTSOOM?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=btsoom


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> Omg! FML
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Urban Dictionary: fml


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> ^ What is "smh"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reminds me of this:

Cingular Commercial - 'bff Jill' - YouTube


----------



## Entropy3000 (May 11, 2011)

CLucas976 said:


> F*ck my life


Or a nice variation with FMR : Urban Dictionary: FMR


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

Almostrecovered said:


> well I wouldn't call him a troll but someone who is upset over their current situation- http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping...ver-been-better-but-i-know-she-having-ea.html and decided to overreact to a silly thing like a curse filter


Yeah and then we went off about "Americans" and this site not being about the free world and blah blah blah. Pretty sure that is why he got banned.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

I don't mind bad words when they aren't directed at someone.  They're just words.

lol....the OP was fun to **** with. ****ing loon.


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

CLucas976 said:


> F*ck my life


Oh wow.....almost sorry I asked! LOL

Oppps


----------



## JustAGirl (Oct 1, 2010)

Entropy3000 said:


> Urban Dictionary: btsoom


HAHA!!! your link is blocked where I work!
DI = darn it LOL = laugh out loud


----------



## Grayson (Oct 28, 2010)

Jellybeans said:


> How is it a "double standard?" And for whom?
> 
> All across the word curse words get turned into this: ****.
> 
> ...


As a comics fan, whose favorite character is Nightwing (who was formerly the original Robin, as in "Batman and..."), I've always gotten a similar laugh out of how, even on DC Comics' message boards or in the DC Universe Online game, the first name of his civilian identity is always censored. Poor **** Grayson...can't catch a break.

(Wonder if it'll be censored here, too? Lol)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

